# NDS 4IOS - Emulateur jeu



## Quenjinn (12 Septembre 2014)

Salut à tous,

Ma question est toute bête, je cherche des émulateurs, et j'ai vu qu'il existait GBA 4IOS (Game Boy Advance) et NDS 4IOS (Nintendo DS). je possède GBA 4IOS sur mon iPhone, mais je n'arrive pas à télécharger NDS 4IOS, les liens sont tous morts.

Si quelqu'un pourrait me donner un lien pour télécharger l'appli, ou me faire une copie du jeu sur internet, je serais très reconnaissant. 


Merci d'avance, 
Cordialement, Quenjinn


----------

